# new glo t5 high ho



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

BUMP


anyone know anything about this fixture?


----------



## Ich (Sep 9, 2005)

You're talking about the Hagen fixture, presumably? I was just doing a google search on this fixture and the only hits were an ad in German and your post. So it looks like you're breaking new ground, unless it's known by some other name elsewhere. I'm considering getting a T-5 fixture for my underlit Hagen Geosystem aquarium, but there's precious little information online. Your best bet would be to contact Hagen directly. I once e-mailed them about their equally mysterious Geosystem river sand, and their response was pretty helpful.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Perhaps you should ask _before_ you buy roud: 
Looks like your the one going to be giving us the review.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

I saw them at PJ's looks pretty good its a tad pricy because the bulbs dont come with the package but they had one on display that looked really bright. I considered buying one but i decided it cost too much.


----------



## Dalej (May 1, 2007)

*Hagen T5 HO Fixtures*

For some reason these fixtures are *extremely* hard to find and there's next to nothing mentioned about them on the web.

After waiting about 3 months for the order to arrive, I was finally able to get one of these Hagen 48" double T5 HO fixtures at The Menagerie in Toronto. One PowerGlo tube and one LifeGlo tube were included (each tube = 54 W). These things are freakin' AWESOME!! Very intense light from a relatively small fixture.

Thinking one of these T5 HO fixture was not enough for a 55 gal., I returned to the store and bought a second fixture. Big mistake. Way, way, waaaay too much light - within the space of about 5 hours I had a serious algae bloom, and the tank temperature had jumped from 78 to 86 degrees! (this is with the fixtures sitting directly on top of the tank frame). I ended up returning the second fixture and am very, very pleased with my single fixture. It hasn't even been 2 weeks and my plants are going wild!

As these fixtures run very hot (no fan), I've had to remove the glass covers on my tank in order to dissipate the heat and keep the water at a normal tempature. If you choose to use them, the fixture includes some really nice adjustable mounting brackets that hold the fixture at several different heights above the tank, which will help with the airflow/heat dissipation (you have to remove your glass covers, though, in order to mount these brackets on the tank). Also comes with a kit to hang the fixture from the ceiling.


----------



## Khandurian (Oct 25, 2006)

Got a pic?


----------



## dwaffer (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi DaleJ,

I'm suprised at the heat issue your having. Although my fixture is smaller.

You still have the only review i can find.

I bought 1 24" 2x24w GLO T5 HO fixture a couple of weeks ago. It was the only one my LFS had left.
He said every one he showed this fixture too bought it.
I was no exeption. :icon_smil 

I first got it with 1 life glo and a marine glo for my planted tanks.
I took the marine glo back and since run with 2 life glo's. The marine glo was to intense for my freshwater planted tank and made things look to florecent.

I first put it on one side of my new 55g tank that was full of tannin from driftwood and vert tea ish from peat granules.
With this new light you could not see any disclouration at all!
I was amazed! Seriously it totally eliminated the tea look.
It soon occured that this light could run to hot as I have a standard canopy with the plastic lens things that come with standard canopies.
I kept checking it during the course of the day and noticed no problem at all and thats with it just sitting on top. It did get a bit hot but not enough to melt anything. I ran the one light on that tank for about four days with no problems. I did not notice much in the way of a temp increase as well.

I set up a new tank 29g tank with flora base and new mopani driftwood and I set the light on it. It just blew my mind how bright and intense this light is.
It has an adjustable bracket which pulls out on each side to safely sit it on the larger standard canopy with plastic lens. 
I have been running it for about 4 or 5 days now and no problem with melting or heat issues at all.
From what I hear these light are way better than something life PC fixtures.
We compared it at the store and its way brighter. The fixture itself is sopposed to last a lot longer and the bulbs are cheaper.
I think the highly polished reflecter has alot to do with its brightness.

Kind of a long post and I really dont know much about lighting as I am fairly new to the planted tank scene but this light it awesome.
I run 8 out of 10 aquariums at present and I am going to purchase 3 more of these light in the next few days of the same size.
2 more for my new 55G and 1 for a established 29g. I am considering a 48" dual for my 46g bowfront as well.

I paid $207 with tax for this light with two bulbs. It was a bit much but I am very glad i tried it.
Ive been trying to figure proper wpg ratios for plants id like to get but I think I will need to just do some trial and error. I just cant see a more practical lighting system for my setups.
There is a life glo 2 bulb now available in T5 HO as well.
My only concern is the two much light issue.
Nice problem to have as I have been struggling to get enough light cost effectivly with size issues and withough re vamping all my tanks with glass tops.
Sorry for the long post. I just think this lighting system is the best.
Now if I could just get some Bio Spira here in canada under $75 an ounce that would be nice. :icon_smil


----------

